# These girls are due the 13th and 15th of Jan...but I'm thinking that they will go sooner!!



## fiset94 (Dec 30, 2013)

Both are first time mom's and we can't wait to see their little babies!!!


Who do you think will go first??????












Charolette and Mable






Mable





Mable






Charolette






Charolette


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks like Mabel and Charlotte have dropped so I say them first.


Wow! that one.... what does she have in there? She is going to explode!


----------



## woodsie (Dec 30, 2013)

nice udders on those girls, especially Charlotte! and wow, Mable is HUGE...can't wait to see pics of the babies!


----------



## fiset94 (Dec 31, 2013)

wanted to add that Charolette is constantly "humping" the herd leader with her tongue hanging out of her mouth.... What gives???


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow! I wonder how many kids Mable will have. Looks can be [really] deceiving with goats!! : ) I'll definitely be watching this thread and am looking forward to adorable kid photos when they come. : D


----------



## meme (Dec 31, 2013)

Oh my, she is a balloon with legs! My Nubian never showed much with her trips. I hope kidding goes well, you must be excited!


----------



## NaturesPace (Dec 31, 2013)

They are huge! I also can't wait to see photos. I'm hoping to breed my girls for the first time next week.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 1, 2014)

They are very nice looking girls.  I think Charlotte will go first.  She is a little lower and her bag is more full.


----------



## fiset94 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well... The verdict is in... Charolette was not supposed to go until the 15th and she went on the 9th! I missed it by minutes!   My daughter was playing a game at the kitchen table and I said to myself... hmm.. it is sunny out and the rest of the herd is basking in the sun.... Where is CHarolette?? I went to the barn and found that she had kidded one little goat! I ran back into the house to grab my daughter and by the time that we made it out to the barn and 2nd little one was born!


 
2 Healthy baby boys!!!.... Now the wait is on for Mable!!  My 9 year old daughter was diagnosed with Cancer in November and this was a much needed JOY in her life!!


----------



## fiset94 (Jan 11, 2014)

oh...one more question... the mom is polled...can you tell from the pics if the boys are too??


----------



## dhansen (Jan 11, 2014)

The pictures with your daughter are precious!  Her smile says it all!


----------



## meme (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats on the beautiful babies! Your daughter looks so happy.


----------



## Parsnip (Jan 11, 2014)

What a truly beautiful moment!
Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful!  
Your daughter's smile is so filled with joy and hope. 

Close ups of the top of the head will help for the polling.


----------



## fiset94 (Jan 11, 2014)

Thank you- I view every day with my daughter as a gift and we couldn't be happier that she was able to have these amazing animals as part of her life. You can follow her journey on this site if you'd like....

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/madisonsantosuosso/journal/index/0/0/asc

I will also try to get some up close photos of the boys heads....


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 11, 2014)

fiset94 said:


> oh...one more question... the mom is polled...can you tell from the pics if the boys are too??



One way you can tell is by looking carefully for swirled fur where horns would grow.  If there are, then that kid will grow horns.  Usually when my polled doe kids, her polled kids' fur goes straight over the buds just as if nothing was going to grow out.  Also, what I do a day after a kid is born, is feel their buds each day.  Usually, with kids that are going to have horns, their buds will start to get pointy and grow, of course!  With polled kids, the buds feel rounded out; feeling your polled doe's might help you figure it out .  It can be difficult to tell sometimes, but once you get the hang of it, you won't forget!

Here is an example of one of my polled kids.  See how her fur goes straight up over the buds? You don't see any swirls which would likely indicate horns will be growing.  I circled where her bud is in the second photo and pointed how the fur goes straight. : )   A side angle in the third photo. 

  

Here is my polled kid's sister, which would've had horns. See how there's a swirl ? I pointed to it in the right photo. : )

 

Also, another horned kid.  Her swirls were much easier to see!  You can also see very easily that the little doe in the middle has swirly fur right where the horns would've grown had she not been disbudded. 


Hope that helps you! : )


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh dear, how did  I forget?? Congrats on the healthy kids!! They are adorable.  I hope you and your daughter get to see Mable kid.  One thing that will help you know when she's close is to check her ligaments. Once they are completely gone and you can get your fingers around her tailhead, she will be kidding within 24 hours.  : )


----------



## woodsie (Jan 11, 2014)

what super cute kids you all have. I always say it is pretty hard to have a bad day with those adorable kids bouncing around….puts a smile on your face. Your daughter look so tickled with those cuties on her lap!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 11, 2014)

Congrats on the kids!!! They are sooooo adorable! Hard to tell if they are polled from the pics......

Those pics of your daughter are so precious  She looks like she is filled with so much joy


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 11, 2014)

those are some beautiful little kids. Your daughter looks so happy and I am happy to see her smile even though I have no clue who you are. haha. congrats!


----------



## fiset94 (Jan 11, 2014)

Well... we missed it again! GRRR  

We just finished up dinner and I told my daughter... let's clean the dishes then head to the barn.. well.. we should of just left the dishes!

Mable kidded RIGHT before we got there! She had FOUR adorable babies! 3 girls and 1 boy!!! The boy is the only one with Waddles like his mom!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 11, 2014)

Sorry you missed the kidding. But it is a good thing to know your doe can kid without anyone there to help clean the kids  She looks like she is a good mom!  Especially for a FF!  

CONGRATS!!!!!!  They are sooooooo darling!!!! I LOVE the goat on the 3rd pic down!   I can't stop looking at the cuties! They are beautiful! I love all the color! I wish you were closer.... I would love to take one of those boys off your hands


----------



## Tiss (Jan 12, 2014)

4 kids. Oh my goodness, Mable is going to have her hands full. What a wonderful experience to share with your beautiful daughter. That is just way too much cuteness for one barn.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 12, 2014)

They are all adorable, especially your daughter


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 12, 2014)

they are so adorable.  I love all the different colors!


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats on the baby explosion! It looks like your daughter will have tons of fun! I don't think there are many things cuter than baby goats at a few days old running about and kicking up their heels, enjoying life!


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats! hey are all so cute and colorful. I love the coloring! That is going to have a handful!!!


----------



## fiset94 (Jan 12, 2014)

I tried to take a couple of photos of the twin boys.. .it looks like one of them is polled and the other is not... tell me what you think....

View attachment 886 View attachment 890


----------



## NaturesPace (Jan 12, 2014)

Congrats! Hope all goes well with your beautiful daughter. Baby goats have healing powers.


----------



## taylorm17 (Jan 12, 2014)

I can't see from the photos whether they are polled or not. If the hair is swirly around the 'horn' area, they will most likely have horns, if it grows hair like everywhere else on the body, they might be polled. I love the first pictures! SOOOO cute!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 13, 2014)

fiset94 said:


> I tried to take a couple of photos of the twin boys.. .it looks like one of them is polled and the other is not... tell me what you think....
> 
> View attachment 886 View attachment 890View attachment 891 View attachment 892 View attachment 893 View attachment 894 View attachment 895 View attachment 896



The second boy looks like he is probably polled.  It looks like his fur goes straight over.  I'm not sure about the first boy; it looks like his fur is going straight up.  Have you tried feeling the buds?  Do they feel like they are getting pointy or do they feel rounded?  I'd be feeling them maybe once every few days, just to see if there's any development.  HTH! : )


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jan 13, 2014)

Hmmm...I'm looking at the first three photos again.  They both might be polled. I'm not seeing any swirls. I would recommend feeling the buds anyway, just to be sure.  : )


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 13, 2014)

I an ever tell with my polled ones until they are about a week old.  If they haven't got buds by then, they won't get them.


----------



## rebelINny (Jan 30, 2014)

I love the first boy and was actually looking at them on your website or something online the other day. I may be looking for a nigerian buck soon and he is so handsome.


----------



## taylorm17 (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm not sure If anyone will come back to this thread, but how are the kids doing? Did you keep any? I thought all of your kids were so cute so I wanted to see how they were.


----------



## goatboy1973 (May 28, 2014)




----------



## fiset94 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks.. The kids did really well and found great homes... The boys were wethered.. but one of the testicles didnt' drop completely on one of the boys...- so we informed the buyer of this. They said that this boy is SO full of spunk and the vet said that it was because he still has one testicle up inside of him! Apparently it only takes one to make them bucky! We have a doe due any day now.... If she has two does we already have a perspective home for them but if we have any bucks and you are still looking RebelNny- shoot me over an email.


----------

